# Video of our recent show



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

We put this band together to perform at a party for a friend who was leaving town... We wrote a setlist, did 3 rehearsals and performed this past Wednesday. Band name is the Glen Watkins - seeing as we were doing Allman Bros., Grateful Dead and Band covers among others, it was a reference to the famous Watkins Glen show in 1973... 

This video is part of China Cat Sunflower>Midnight Rider>I Know You Rider and features a lot of wanking/noodling hwopv

Midnight Rider

Hope you enjoy, Mark


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

very tasty. nice groove.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

great playing...great tune...:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool man....If you guys decide to stick togheter, a name for the band that comes to mind..and don't ask why it just POPED in my head while watching the clip..LOL

The Bearded Scotts"...LOL..


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

that was just bloody fabulous - nice job!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

WEEZY said:


> This video is part of China Cat Sunflower>Midnight Rider>I Know You Rider and features a lot of wanking/noodling hwopv
> 
> Midnight Rider
> 
> Hope you enjoy, Mark


Nice wanking.. Gerry would be proud. Guilty of New rider wanking for a couple of decades now sdsre


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

very nice! great playing all around


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought that was great!

thanks man, made my day.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh man! Great stuff! Thanks, made my day as well!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Thanks, we definitely had a blast that night! I'm pretty sure the beards had some mojo working.... Here's another clip from the same night, second set:

Maze (Phish song)


----------

